# FNG says hi



## Single-Handed-Sailor (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello all, I found this site while googling a long time back. I've been lurking some and finally decided to sign up. Looks like an interesting place and I hope that I can make a contribution here.

Mark


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome FNG. Don't be a REMF and get into the mix. We don't bite. Much.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 13, 2007)

welcome...
I gotta ask... why "single-handed"?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2007)

Hallo !!!
Nice to read you there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Please read the rules of the site.


----------



## Single-Handed-Sailor (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome all...



Matt308 said:


> Don't be a REMF and get into the mix.


I wish I could on a semi-daily basis, but I travel for work and often times have only one day off a week. I get to browse the net on the job but there's usually no time to type. Hopefully that'll change come summer.



comiso90 said:


> welcome...
> I gotta ask... why "single-handed"?


It's the title of a song that has a connection with a distant relative of mine who supposedly served on the Cutty Sark. I don't know if it's true or not, but I'd like to think it is.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2007)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------

